# Rank Mill, Hull



## GPSJim (Jan 5, 2014)

The weather was crap, though at least the rain wasn't too heavy. Some of the photos I've seen of this place which were taken over the last few years, were really good! Unfortunately, none of the rooms or mill floors have remained the same  Really grinds my gears that some people will mindlessly destroy things!
For some reason, the stairs have been taken out, so access is tough getting to the roof 
Conclusion - A good explore, even though a little disappointing.






















































































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome photos as always! Looks a fantastic explore! 
Cracking stuff mate


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 5, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome photos as always! Looks a fantastic explore!
> Cracking stuff mate



Thanks, Pal  You're welcome to join me 'up north' anytime


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2014)

Really like that, thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice one..


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 8, 2014)

Great set of pics!
Thanks..


----------



## Pilot (Jan 8, 2014)

Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## wolfism (Jan 8, 2014)

I loved Clarence Mill - seems to have been properly stripped in the past few years, but still lots to see.


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 9, 2014)

wolfism said:


> I loved Clarence Mill - seems to have been properly stripped in the past few years, but still lots to see.



Yeah, absolute shame! But definitely worth the time exploring


----------



## hamtagger (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks ace! A lot to see there by the look of those pics, nice one mate


----------



## silver surfer (Feb 3, 2014)

great ,need to do this as only up the road from me !


----------

